# hello



## DaGuppz (Feb 1, 2018)

i've been breeding mice for about two years and kinda just wanted to check out the forum because i'm a recluse and don't know anyone else who breeds mice.
thank.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcom DaGuppz!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello there.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

